# can't update



## simo (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello,
I have installed release FreeBSD 12.1 on vmware but I can't update or install app on my FreeBSD 12. It show me permission denied.
Please help me


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2020)

Are you doing this as root?


----------



## simo (Jun 20, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Are you doing this as root?


hi SirDice , thankyou for your reply, i resolved by reinstalling FreeBSD and adding wheel to the group.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jun 20, 2020)

You didn't need to reinstall, this isn't windows - you could have just added your user to the wheel group.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 20, 2020)

install the doc/en-freebsd-doc plus replace _"en"_ with your native tongue. E.g. _"es"_ for spanish. The docs will then be in file:///usr/local/share/doc/freebsd. FreeBSD is not so friendly to new users, instead it is (more or less) friendly to the wizzards


----------

